# What do you think of this style



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

I've been wanting to set up commissions for these style animals I've been drawing. But I'm not quite sure where my audience would be.
What do you guys think ? 

Link :
Fluffy Animals by Essuom on DeviantArt
edit: essuom.deviantart.com: Sprkle Purkle


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 25, 2017)

Very cute! Yes, there's _more than enough_ audience here on FurAffinity for that sort of art.


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Very cute! Yes, there's _more than enough_ audience here on FurAffinity for that sort of art.


ahh I'm glad,
I've been checking DA and gaia with not much luck


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

AWWWW, SO CUTE!!!! SO FLUFFY!!

Edit: If only I could buy your commissions. 

_ITS SO FLUFFY I'MGOING TO DIE

Guess the Reference _


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> AWWWW, SO CUTE!!!! SO FLUFFY!!
> 
> Edit: If only I could buy your commissions.
> 
> ...


DESPICABLE ME!! XD


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey do you need some Swag in your life?


Spoiler: Yes Please






Spoiler: Yes Please






Spoiler: Yes Please






Spoiler: Yes Please






Spoiler: Yes Please






Spoiler: Yes Please






Spoiler: WARNING





























Edit: Enjoying my time before school starts. Only 2 full days left


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Hey do you need some Swag in your life?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yes Please
> ...


wow that spoiler thing is really cool :O


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

Spoiler: Oh Really






Spoiler: Oh Really






Spoiler: Oh Really






Spoiler: Oh Really






Spoiler: Oh Really






Spoiler: Oh Really






Spoiler: Oh Really



[/SPOIL





[/SPOIL















Edit: It failed


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Spoiler: Oh Really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOO WHAT HAPPENED
i guess this is the type where they comfort you by saying the journey is the reward or something


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

Well atlas you aren't traveling for 17 hours, like I did the other day.


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Well atlas you aren't traveling for 17 hours, like I did the other day.


how come you had to travel 17 hours lol


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

Just from the UK, to California. Driving, waiting in the airport, flying (The plane flight was 10 hours long) and more driving. 

_Oh, I'm tired of dreaming I'm no-one._


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Just from the UK, to California. Driving, waiting in the airport, flying (The plane flight was 10 hours long) and more driving.
> 
> _Oh, I'm tired of dreaming I'm no-one._


oh man thats forever :c


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

YES IT IS...

_The kind that keeps me up all night (keeps me up all night)_


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> YES IT IS...
> 
> _The kind that keeps me up all night (keeps me up all night)_


did you have work after ?


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

No..................................................

_Yeah_


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> No..................................................
> 
> _Yeah_


oh damn :c

ah could you teach me the terms for the different types of artwork people might look for ?
I'm not sure how to phrase to tell people that I may not take humanoid commissions?

edit: you can just pass out after the flight then


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 25, 2017)

Hmmm.... that is kind of a tough question. Idk, actually. Might be best to look at a real commission thread, and see what they wrote.


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Hmmm.... that is kind of a tough question. Idk, actually. Might be best to look at a real commission thread, and see what they wrote.


ah yeah true :O


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 25, 2017)

essuom said:


> ahh I'm glad,
> I've been checking DA and gaia with not much luck


Well, dA is a HUGE site with A TON of well-established artists from all fields, mediums, fandoms, etc. You might find that your art could perform better on a smaller niche site, at least at the start. if you like furry art and don't mind your art being pooled with it, by all means, post your artwork here. Keep posting your work across _multiple platforms_ and you'll see there _is_ a demand for your kind of work. it's just a matter of standing out from the crowd, wherever that might be. Smaller crowds make for better audiences in my opinion anyway but once you gain traction, you'll be topping the bigger communities in no time. You might do well to advertise yourself as broadly as you can on social sites like Tumblr, dA, Facebook, etc. as well as the smaller sites like FA. Network your sites and galleries with each other and before you know it you'll have viewers spewing across platforms and watching your work on the bigger sites with bigger audiences.

Me, i'm more active on FurAffinity but i post on SoFurry, Weasyl, inkbunny, etc. Anybody who finds me work on any of those other sites will see that i cross post and can choose to follow me on the platform of their choice.


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Well, dA is a HUGE site with A TON of well-established artists from all fields, mediums, fandoms, etc. You might find that your art could perform better on a smaller niche site, at least at the start. if you like furry art and don't mind your art being pooled with it, by all means, post your artwork here. Keep posting your work across _multiple platforms_ and you'll see there _is_ a demand for your kind of work. it's just a matter of standing out from the crowd, wherever that might be. Smaller crowds make for better audiences in my opinion anyway but once you gain traction, you'll be topping the bigger communities in no time. You might do well to advertise yourself as broadly as you can on social sites like Tumblr, dA, Facebook, etc. as well as the smaller sites like FA. Network your sites and galleries with each other and before you know it you'll have viewers spewing across platforms and watching your work on the bigger sites with bigger audiences.
> 
> Me, i'm more active on FurAffinity but i post on SoFurry, Weasyl, inkbunny, etc. Anybody who finds me work on any of those other sites will see that i cross post and can choose to follow me on the platform of their choice.



ohh thanks, I'm going to check those sites out
could you tell me the different terms for the styles of furries that people look for ?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 25, 2017)

essuom said:


> ohh thanks, I'm going to check those sites out
> could you tell me the different terms for the styles of furries that people look for ?


That really all depends on who you ask. Different parts of the community use different words to describe each "type" of furry form. -Even what's "furry" and what's not! Your artwork, while very "furry" looking by definition wouldn't really qualify as "furry" in the sense that i personally define it. That doesn't mean your art doesn't fit here though!! "Furry" is _usually_ humanized, anthropomorphized animals both in body and in mind. Usually bipedal with a human-like skeletal structure -but again- that's just one person's opinion. Some viewers/artists consider sentient characters to by "furry" regardless of anatomy. Two feet or four, doesn't matter. The words used to describe different kinds of furry art is loose and generalized so i wouldn't put too much work into trying to categorize it. if you painted an upright doggy-person on two legs, i would certain call that "furry" over a four-legged , English-speaking puppy-dog.

it's like differentiating between Mickey Mouse and his dog, Pluto; or probably moreso Goofy and Pluto!
it's a widely debated part of the fandom, unfortunately. We're literally splitting hairs over this stuff. Or...splitting furs...?

Just consider some of these (often crass) examples...
 ( i'm sharing the clean ones. LOL Anyone familiar with the fandom has probably seen the edited scales multiple times )





















​


----------



## essuom (Aug 25, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> ​



AH YES
thank you so much !
Because I do know my work isn't furry in this sense, but I'm also not sure how I would draw an anthro character.
So i wanted some terms to see how I can adapt with the variety of people in here. 
I also found this piece, 




but thats where your descriptions of the percentages come in on the anthro style right ?

Do you have any recommendations on what to start with ?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 26, 2017)

essuom said:


> Because I do know my work isn't furry in this sense, but I'm also not sure how I would draw an anthro character.
> Do you have any recommendations on what to start with ?


Are you asking me what to draw first? That really depends on what you're comfortable with. You draw people well and you paint adorable little animals. Just take those two and smoosh 'em together! Apply some of those fluffy effects to a human shape. You could simply paint a person with non-skin colors and/or animal patterns. You can clothe them or show off their fur with some tasteful nudity. Try just putting some ears and a tail on a person and see how it feels. Play around with different anatomy types and styles and see what sticks. You won't know what looks good until you try. Just scanning through your dA gallery has me wondering what you'll come up with. i look forward to seeing it!
if you're seeking _approval_, however... You can always appeal to the... **AHEM** provocative demographic. My favorite thing about furry art is that you can always "justify" nudity. Fully nude characters can still qualify as family friendly because animals don't wear clothes and fur hides genitalia. As if an artist really _needed_ to justify what they paint/draw/model/whatever, it's a LOT easier to get away with tastefully nude figures and romantic imagery with fictional creatures, even if you're uncomfortable with sexual art. Male or female, doesn't matter. Nudes, sexual or not, can express far better than clothed individuals. Likewise, tails and ears can be used to better portray emotion in humanized characters. Take advantage of that! Have fun with it! i'm not going to make assumptions as to where you might stand on the taste/morality of sex in art but suffice it to say, in my opinion, art can be sexy without being "dirty".

-Aaaaaaaand now, with that said...sexy doodles will get you a LOT farther than the most beautiful clothed paintings. -Especially on FurAffinity. i'm juuuuuuuust saying...


----------



## essuom (Aug 26, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> s



AHHAHAHA OMG im super not prepared for sexy nudes.
I think I'll go with cute things for now LOL
I am super glad you came here to comment and give advice to me.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 26, 2017)

essuom said:


> AHHAHAHA OMG im super not prepared for sexy nudes.
> I think I'll go with cute things for now LOL
> I am super glad you came here to comment and give advice to me.


You're welcome. -And there is NO PRESSURE to draw anything you don't want to. i'm just telling you what EVERYBODY here (or anywhere for that matter) will (eventually) tell you. it's just better to hear that fact in conjunction with actual advice. Most artists who ask the question, "How do i get popular?", all get the same answer from every smartass we have on this forum. They all just say, "Draw more dicks", and leave it at that. There's so much more nuance to why sex sells but it's always boiled down to comments like, "Draw boobs". Your art has a very soft and organic quality to is that i feel would compliment the topic nicely; and i mean that sincerely, honestly. "Sex" isn't the first thing that comes to mind, exactly, but the word "romantic" fits for some reason. Combine this with this or this with this and you'd be well on your way to establishing a wide-range viewing pool. You'd be able to pull in the artsy types of viewers and the adult crowd without getting "dirty".


----------



## essuom (Aug 26, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You're welcome. -And there is NO PRESSURE to draw anything you don't want to. i'm just telling you what EVERYBODY here (or anywhere for that matter) will (eventually) tell you. it's just better to hear that fact in conjunction with actual advice. Most artists who ask the question, "How do i get popular?", all get the same answer from every smartass we have on this forum. They all just say, "Draw more dicks", and leave it at that. There's so much more nuance to why sex sells but it's always boiled down to comments like, "Draw boobs". Your art has a very soft and organic quality to is that i feel would compliment the topic nicely; and i mean that sincerely, honestly. "Sex" isn't the first thing that comes to mind, exactly, but the word "romantic" fits for some reason. Combine this with this or this with this and you'd be well on your way to establishing a wide-range viewing pool. You'd be able to pull in the artsy types of viewers and the adult crowd without getting "dirty".



 
I reckon i can draw what you mean by romantic I think
Im interpreting your meaning like softish, similar to those mid 20th oil painting pinup girls that are on the less exposed side?
I forgot what that artist was called


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 26, 2017)

@PlusThirtyOne, Those charts were actually kind of helpful to refresh my knowledge, I have seen the first two images before, but not the other ones.

I also just realized that my fursona has two forms. (Not like shapeshifting). The first one is the more realistic one which is Feral and all furry. (He can stand, but otters *can stand. *Google it, its quite funny actually.) And a second form which is more closer to the second to last choices. Version 2 of my fursonahas the same personality has the first version, but stands up constantly, wears a jacket and all that other stuff. If you want to see the second version, my Chibi Icon (Made by @Ninth)is closer to that.  And I have two different role-plays using each version. _My character can go through dimensions (Not really)! 
_
If you want some sillies:


----------



## schwa16 (Sep 2, 2017)

These are vibrant and nice!


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 2, 2017)

Not my kind of thing


----------



## essuom (Sep 3, 2017)

bump


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 3, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>


>Implying my cat is a furry


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 3, 2017)

it reminds me of in Primary school when you got the rainbow coloured paper and painted it black then had to scrape away the black paint to make a picture i always liked those things


----------



## annethecatdetective (Sep 3, 2017)

You have a lot of really good stuff-- I love the pieces that look all watercolor-y, especially-- the colors are vibrant, but the feel is so soft and the way they blend together feels really organic.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 3, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> >Implying my cat is a furry


Unless your kitty friend is a sphynx, then yeah; it's probably an apt description.
Which in your case, you should probably keep an eye on 'em. i hear them furries are into some weird shit.


----------

